# peperomia - how fast does it grow?



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

I just bought a peperomia plant. I was wondering if this falls under the category of "weedy plants you need to prune every week" or is it more of a slow growing, long lasting fixture?

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

There have to be 50 types of Pepperomia.

Some are weedy. Some are not.

If you got the 'basic' pepperomia... it grows pretty quick.

s


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

The peperomia i bought at Lowe's is purple and it grow liek crazy.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

bgexotics said:


> The peperomia i bought at Lowe's is purple and it grow liek crazy.


Sounds like peperomia 'caperata' I have both the purple and green cultivars as well as 'watermelon'. All of these grow rather quickly and one of the purple variety in my imitator viv has a rather long stamen coming up. Awesome plants!!

-Bill J.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Peace of the tropics*

I got my pepperomia at Peace of the Tropics and all his stuff GROWS! And splits and divides and makes babies. Poor Ken. His stuff is too good. But I would get some stuff from him. I have yet to kill one of his plants.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

*Peperomias*

This is a very diverse group of plants. Some are very small and prostrate in their growth habit and others are very large and upright in theirs. I personally like the smaller species such as prostrata, puteolata, fosterii,sp Costa Rica and angulata. P prostrata and angulata are sort of slower growing in my experience. But, in vivarium conditions there are not too many plants that will not become 'weedy'.


----------

